# Central heating ...cold radiator



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Hi there, I just removed a redundant radiator and everything went well till I came to check on how the system was working after my efforts  one radiator was stone cold ...there are four radiators two upstairs,two down ....both upstairs ones get hot and one of the downstairs ones,but the other is cold,on opening the bleed valve water escapes but no air so it doesnt look like trapped air is the problem what else can I do now to remedy the problem?


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

Where is the bleed valve? I am just guessing but if the bleed valve is downstairs you may have air trapped in a loop upstairs.

How long have you bled it? It may take some time to get all the air out for sure. Is the valve full force or just a small bleeder?

You may end up having to flush the entire system for about 30 minutes full force. I have no clue as to what you have, but trapped air is what I suspect.


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Hi Skivvy, and thanks for showing an interest :up: there are bleed valves on all the radiators,situated at the top right corner,and they take the normal quarter of an inch key (for over here) to open ...I have only bled them a couple or so times up to the moment,will try more today ....I note you say it may take a while to get rid of any trapped air :up: maybe I havent tried enough yet? ...I just read somewhere on the net to close off all the working rads and just let the pump run for about 30 minutes to see if that will move any trapped air in the cold one...will let you know it all goes,and thanks again for your reply :up:


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

The last place I worked that had hot water heat we had a small section of pipe threaded that was the same diameter as the plug. We would shut the valve off to the radiator, remove the plug, and then put the pipe in. After that we would attach a piece of hose to the pipe with a clamp and open the valve. 

Whatever was the closest drain to the radiator is what we would use to get rid of the water and the dirt that is going to come out. Sometimes it was easier to just take the hose outside. Whichever. You will see allot of dirt and you will get allot of air when you open it up. I suggest running the water until it somewhat clears up. Might as well flush the dirt out at the same time. It is going to take some running to clean it out.  Once done, shut the water off, romove the pipe and put the plug back into place.

I haven't worked on a hot water system in probably 11 years. I don't miss it.


----------

